# My Restaurant.. Landmark Cafe



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Finally got a few shots up here! Its been 2 months and doing great!! Its on NAS Pensacola,, right next door to the Blue Angels Hangar


















even got me a little ad in the Gosport (military newspaper)










Im so lovin it!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

kool.. thats a neat little place  looks very nice too  those are some long hours!! do you run it 14 hours a day by yourself?!?!


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

Think you could get one of the Blue Angels to drop a philly cheesesteak off here in La. ( EXTRA PEPPERS PLEASE) :clap::clap:


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

ive been to that base before, when did you get to nas pen? you seem familiar


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome!!When I go down in Nov I'll have to come get some good food from ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck jeep...any SOS on the menu?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

congrats! What a great accomplishment! Good for you! Do GPB members get a discount?? lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome, HJ. Small business is scary but rewarding, mate. Glad to hear it's been going well!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im going to be in Pensacola next month, I will have to stop by!!!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats!! If I ever get down that way, I'll have to come by!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Bruce TGPs said:


> Think you could get one of the Blue Angels to drop a philly cheesesteak off here in La. ( EXTRA PEPPERS PLEASE) :clap::clap:


 right!  probly not but you never know,, when a west pack comes up 



zohawn said:


> ive been to that base before, when did you get to nas pen? you seem familiar


 I have been in the area since 93, stationed here in 97/98



dixieland said:


> Awesome!!When I go down in Nov I'll have to come get some good food from ya!:thumbsup:


 I will most definately feed ya!  Youll get to meet the family too  Ive got alot of fam in the Greensboro area up there.. and just recently took a trip to the Lynville Gorge  I love west NC 



Joewilly said:


> Good luck jeep...any SOS on the menu?


 Im sorry...SOS?? you mean super hot??



ames said:


> congrats! What a great accomplishment! Good for you! Do GPB members get a discount?? lol


 Discount nada.. any member that comes and mentions GPB gets a meal on the house!



aus_staffy said:


> Awesome, HJ. Small business is scary but rewarding, mate. Glad to hear it's been going well!


 Thank you so much.. It is quite a leap but its going great!! I couldnt be happier...... then I think about October 2  puppies!!! ...happier!!!



OldFortKennels said:


> Im going to be in Pensacola next month, I will have to stop by!!!


 dudebro! please come on by! Would be great to talk! Feed ya on me!



MamaTank said:


> Congrats!! If I ever get down that way, I'll have to come by!


 Please do


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like a fun place to eat! Its usually those smaller places that most may "miss" while driving that are the absolute best. Do you have any future plans as far as growth goes or are you pretty happy with where you are right now?

I love hole in the wall eateries and pubs, though not implying that about what your doing just saying..  Looks good though, looks like it would be would a great place for families, businessmen/women or anyone in between! Wish you lots of luck!

Now is the time to take that leap of faith on yourself, with the economy the way it is it can really make or break you, though if you play your cards just right and have enough following you will definitely be rewarded as the economy starts to grow and straighten itself back out!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

thats awesome. wish i could get back down to the panhandle. i love it down there. i'd def stop by.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

looks good man since i was in portland i wanted to open a food truck/trailer liking the tree line in the background definately adds something and that text order thing is genius looks like you got your work cut out for you


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Looks like a fun place to eat! Its usually those smaller places that most may "miss" while driving that are the absolute best. Do you have any future plans as far as growth goes or are you pretty happy with where you are right now?
> 
> I love hole in the wall eateries and pubs, though not implying that about what your doing just saying..  Looks good though, looks like it would be would a great place for families, businessmen/women or anyone in between! Wish you lots of luck!
> 
> Now is the time to take that leap of faith on yourself, with the economy the way it is it can really make or break you, though if you play your cards just right and have enough following you will definitely be rewarded as the economy starts to grow and straighten itself back out!


 I love my little "hole in the wall"  so much better than the stress of a full kitchen.. and opening a restaurant in town somewhere is definately a huge leap of faith.. Ive got a bit different scenario so I just have to continue to produce great food. Surrounded by thousands of Military (officers no less) with no other spots on base to eat, except the mess hall.. and a pizza shack. Business is here and will always be here.. the rest is up to me!:woof:



duckyp0o77 said:


> thats awesome. wish i could get back down to the panhandle. i love it down there. i'd def stop by.


 Whitest sanded beaches in the world!! 



stonerreakinhavok said:


> looks good man since i was in portland i wanted to open a food truck/trailer liking the tree line in the background definately adds something and that text order thing is genius looks like you got your work cut out for you


 The view of the treeline in the background gets a bit better on most days.. 
See in the distance there ?


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

the base is beautiful too, ive been to some real crap-holes and nas pen is not 1 of those lol. its got a nice red brick theme to it


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

hey look i can see some blue angels. thats so awesome man.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

HeavyJeep said:


> I love my little "hole in the wall"  so much better than the stress of a full kitchen.. and opening a restaurant in town somewhere is definately a huge leap of faith.. Ive got a bit different scenario so I just have to continue to produce great food. Surrounded by thousands of Military (officers no less) with no other spots on base to eat, except the mess hall.. and a pizza shack. Business is here and will always be here.. the rest is up to me!:woof:
> 
> Whitest sanded beaches in the world!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you chose a great area then, i'm sure you'll be fine. If your customers are there, as long as you continue to produce what people expect (or exceed) you'll do great! If i'm ever down that way i'll make it a point to stop by and give you some business!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Sounds like you chose a great area then, i'm sure you'll be fine. If your customers are there, as long as you continue to produce what people expect (or exceed) you'll do great! If i'm ever down that way i'll make it a point to stop by and give you some business!


with how many people they put through school there... bussiness is garenteed


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

HeavyJeep said:


> right!
> 
> Im sorry...SOS?? you mean super hot??
> 
> Guess I'm just showing my age...I saw the military cook reference in your post...and so I then referred to creamed beef on toast...once called sos...something on a shingle.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Joewilly said:


> ...something on a shingle.


 now that ive heard of...

I remember a basket of SOS wings I had in Virginia Beach, that were so hot that tears would follow a big sniff of the steam... loved every tear filled sniffling moment of those wings!!

shhhhh on a shingle is not on the menu unfortunately but the biscuits and gravy might match some of the best ma and pa places anywhere.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

whats this about creamed beef? like cream chipped beef? my old man eats that stuff all the time not half bad.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> whats this about creamed beef? like cream chipped beef? my old man eats that stuff all the time not half bad.


Philly Cheese Steak........$7
Fried Shrimp Po Boy........$5
Bacon Cheeseburger.......$4

someone actually ordering shhh on a shingle over one of these....priceless..


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

hj i sent you a pm


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol yah id probably pic one of those three but some times you just want  on a shingle


----------

